# Trijicon Accupoint - Are they that good?



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought I had my mind made up on a Leupold VX-R with a 50mm objective. But after browsing and reading for a while, I'm also thinking about this Trijicon Accupoint 2.5-10x56 30mm tube. It's a few more coins than the VX-R, but has the slightly larger objective and tube size. I also like that the illuminated reticle requires no battery.
I haven't really ever looked into Trijicon before. Heard/read great things about all of their tactical sights, but never really contemplated them for a hunting rifle.
Anyone have experience with the Trijicon Accupoint? Likes, dislikes?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## buck II (Feb 23, 2008)

When I think of Trijicon, I think law enforcement and military sights. They have mastered the low light and changing of reticle color depending on the background. I have used Trijicon night sights on my pistols for over 19 years with no issues. I also have the Acogg on my AR that has provided outstanding results when shooting low light conditions on the range. Ohter's that were shooting other optics had a issue when shooting with a dark background. My optics change from black in day light to red at low light. The optics that change from black to green have less reflection or glare compared to the red. 
On the other hand most of my hunting rifles have Leupold VX-3 scopes on them for the clairty at low light... They are plan just hard to be beat......one of the Leupolds is the VX-R, I like it for the ability to adjust the reticle brightness. With the Trijicon, no adjustment. This is only my opinion or two cents worth.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a buddy who's got 1 on his rifle and I like it....clear glass and really like the reticle!!!!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

They are fine scopes for sure. Well built, and plenty bright. The fact that there are no batteries or electronics to go bad is a big plus in my opinion.

However, if you are looking at the 2.5-10x56 because you are thinking that the 30mm tube is going to be brighter than a 1" tube... it isn't. The larger tube diameter gives you more clicks to adjust your windage and elevation than a 1" tube does. That's it. The internal lenses are the same size no matter the tube diameter.

The other thing is that a 56mm lens isn't going to be any brighter in low light than a 50mm lens would be at 10 power, all other things being equal. 

The Trijicon rifle scopes do have the ability to adjust the brightness off the reticle. There's a ring with a window in it that rotates just like the magnification ring does. When you rotate this ring it exposes or covers up the fiber optic that illuminates the reticle. The more fiber that is exposed to light the brighter the retticle is.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

So would you recommend the Accupoint over something like a Leupold VX-R 4-12x50?
Initially I was pretty set on a Swarovski Z3, but haven't found a "great" price on one yet.
And thanks for the info.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I personally would rather have the Trijicon for the simple reason of no btteries and n eectronics. The glass on both are about the same.


----------

